

Look what we built in 30 days. - zacharyb
http://www.dashzen.com/

======
zacharyb
Example public dashboards that some users have made so far:

5by5 podcasts: <https://www.dashzen.com/p/Q/n9jot> Latest in Paleo:
<https://www.dashzen.com/p/Q/0Yia6> Tech Companies' Facebook Likes:
<https://www.dashzen.com/p/Q/8zPx1> Tech News:
<https://www.dashzen.com/p/Q/LBQVi> Presidential Election Polls:
<https://www.dashzen.com/p/D/WIYyX> The Hobbit Movie:
<https://www.dashzen.com/p/F/iud6H>

